# Nail Clippers



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

can I use small cat nail clippers to clip my hedgehogs nails?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep. We use the small human nail clippers. The pet kind (scissor-like) are too hard to manipulate with such little (and fast) paws.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I tend to prefer the larger sized human nail clippers, my daughter prefers the small and some people like using baby nail clippers. Pet nail clippers are in most cases too big and make it difficult to see where the quick is.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I use baby nail clippers, but I've also tried a type of cuticle clipper which worked great. It was easier to grab the nail, especially if your spa patient is wiggly.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Use whatever you are comfortable with. I prefer baby nail clippers. For me adult human nail clippers are just too big and I'm always afraid I'm going to catch two nails at once or worse some skin, cuticle nail clippers are cumbersome while trying to wrangle a squirming hedgehog.. but the small baby nail clippers are just right (I'm starting to sound like Goldilocks) but they are what I am use to.. Others find one of the other options better for them. Hedgehog nails are very easy to clip off so you shouldn't need anything "industrial".


----------

